# Detroit's mini herf in nyc



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

Okay I can be there thur or friday between 12 and 4 at the BC at 51st and lexington ave who else wants to join in the fun


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Im not sure what ill be doing thrusday as im just getting there and it would be a lil rude to buss up on them. Friday is another thing by then we should be like old friends. Friday im sure I will be able to do something. Ill see what time Ill be free. Im sure afternoon due to them working afternoon shift. Saturday my brother wants me to go to a water park early morning/noon so after that it party time. Yall let me know what looks good and ill make my time around it. I apperciate what u guys are doing for me by welcoming to your city with open arms


----------

